# SB Accoustics - Satori MW16R



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting driver, Zaph just tested it (yeah.. he actually updated his blog).

Very low HD above 80Hz, looks awesome and got an amazing FR which extends to 13kHz on-axis. If you can get away with a 30deg offaxis mounting you'll have a usable FR up to 6-7kHz.

Price: $575 / pair at Madisound.

*Info:*

SB Acoustics :: 6 1/2'' SATORI MW16R - OFF

The Madisound Speaker Store

*Test:*

Zaph|Audio


----------

